# Couple of Unknowns



## ClintW (May 11, 2015)

Here are a couple pieces not sure of the species. Both are wetted.

1. Found it in the burn pile at my local park. The camera makes it look a little more red than it is, but it definitely has a reddish pink color. There was a sap wood that was partially decayed on the log. And it has a very pleasing odor. Even after having but cut for a few days.

 



2. Not sure, but I'm thinking a species of cherry? It has some checks after having sat for a day before snapping photos.


----------



## phinds (May 11, 2015)

Top one is almost certainly silky oak (NOT an actual oak). Check it against my site. If you can see the end grain well enough, the reticulate parenchyma will be a dead give-away and if it's not there, it's not silky oak.

I'm sure one of our sawyers will recognize that "bark" stuff, that I have heard is attached to the "tree" thing that reportedly is the source of all those nice kiln dried planks I buy.


----------



## Final Strut (May 11, 2015)

I was thinking Gummy cherry on the top one.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## phinds (May 11, 2015)

Final Strut said:


> I was thinking Gummy cherry on the top one.


Hm ... certainly a possibility I didn't think of because "silky oak" jumped right out at me. Details of the end grain will tell the tale very nicely between the two. Good call.


----------



## ClintW (May 11, 2015)

Looking at your site, I would have to go with gummy cherry for #1. End grain and face grain match quite well. It kinda smells like cherries too.

Anyone got a guess for #2?


----------



## Mr. Peet (May 12, 2015)

"Black Cherry", _Prunus serotina_, with resin wood / gum pockets. I assumed the last pic was a smaller branch of the first 2 pictures, since that is black cherry as well.


----------



## ClintW (May 12, 2015)

Mr. Peet said:


> "Black Cherry", _Prunus serotina_, with resin wood / gum pockets. I assumed the last pic was a smaller branch of the first 2 pictures, since that is black cherry as well.


Actually the two are from completely different locations. And the second is actually a small tree that was trimmed below a power line. 
Thanks for the ID's. Now to cut em up.


----------

